# bug out bag help



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

so i am a new survival enthusiast and new to the blog. with all the crazy stuff happening in the world i want to start a bug out bag and need some ideas of what i could build. i live in the portland metro area so anything that helps with that geographical area. thanks guys.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

probably need a few more specifics, like:

how much do you want to spend?

how much can you realistically carry or do you have any space/weight constraints?

do you have any special needs (dietary, medical etc)?

do you have skills to help you (firebuilding, navigation, plant recognition etc etc) if you have to bug out?

is this a bag to constantly keep with you (carried or in/on a vehicle) or one that will be ready for you to flee the house?

do you have somewhere to bug TO?

... just for starters


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Alot a that be a personal choice, but here be a few things an sure be others along with idears to.

Rope
Tarp er a reinforced poly sheet
Water er somethin ta put water in
Water treatment (purifiyin)
Food
Knife
Multi tool
Compass
First Aid kit
Extra clothes
Meds if ya take em
Compass an maps fer yalls area
Fire kits (more en one way ta make a fire)
Some spare cash
Important documents

That'll get ya a start. Out there yer gonna have ta adjust fer the seasons.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Out there yer gonna have ta adjust fer the seasons.


the rainy season, the REALLY rainy season, and the slushy season?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't ferget road construction season!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

At the top of this section there is a thread called Bug out Kit / Bug Out Bag with lists of things that will help you build your first BOB (Bug Out Bag).

You will need to decide for yourself what is suitable for your region and what is suitable for your situation. What you may decide is a GHB (Get Home Bag) instead of a BOB is the better choice. In your GHB you could have a good pair of walking shoes, some kind of rain-jacket / rain-pant, some GORP (Good Old Raisins and Peanuts - _trail-mix_), some bottled water or Gatoraid, maybe a flashlight, maybe a one-man tent, maybe a hammock, maybe a folding knife, maybe some rope, maybe some paper and a pencil and a pen ...

I built my first GHB when I was ten or eleven, my requirements from that age to now has changed significantly, but, the basics are still the same.

Just a hint for you - make sure that the GHB or BOB is something that you can comfortably carry or have with you daily.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Alot a that be a personal choice, but here be a few things an sure be others along with idears to.
> 
> Rope
> Tarp er a reinforced poly sheet
> ...


At flea markets and dollar tree, I buy plastic shower curtains and plastic table cloths---cheap and if messed up after use, no problem, disposables.:wave:
Uses for these is numerous and tarps at one time were $1 at Family Dollar store. I call those kind 'disposables'.


----------



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

*Bug Out Bags*

Mil-Surp bags are cheap and you can find them in good used condition. They are made to be abused.

Lg Alice Pack with frame. 2,800 CUBIC INCHES OF STORAGE not including the outside pouches.

Medium Alice Pack with straps, or can be used with frame. 1,800 cubic inches of storage not including outside pouches.

Here is a link: ALICE PACK. LARGE ALICE PACK. BACK PACK

Here is a video:


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Any chance of being around a water source? Fishing kit.

I've always avoided these in survival situations as fish smell is really hard to get off everything and only attracts things. But recently I thought about setting up as Trot lines. Why not? We do it at home (2 full family weekends). Trot line in the water, set-up camp. There's also the fact that you don't want to carry all that crud that goes along with fishing...there's a reason it's called a tackle box. lol! 

Anyways, no fancy lure tackle box, no matter how small. Those things leak anyways. I used a pill bottle. Wrapped up 30ft of 20lb line. 3 treble hooks. 3 snelled hooks. Lead sinkers of dif sizes. And, because I had extra space left...for moving water, I threw in 2 Jigs and attachable spinner. Duct tape wrapped around the outside of the bottle. If you need a bobber, use the bottle. 

A fishing Kit wouldn't be ideal to use if you were to keep on the move. Of course, it might make great trade item for people able to Bug In. People do crazy stuff, might as well be ready for them. lol!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

If I am in a bug out situation, leagal fishing is the last type I am going to be doing. But I understand about what you are saying, laying around with a string tied to your toe and waiting for a bite, no time for that. Having a bunch of drop lines, or a trot line rolled up on a piece of pipe, and I stick mine in a 20 oz bottle. You can cut the bottom off, just where it changes sizes, and use them for containers. They stay together pretty good. Plus, you may use them a lot when you get to where you are going. I am taking all my traps and snares to my BOL. I am thinking of making a few man sized traps too. I call those " mechanical land mines".


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

er6nrider said:


> so i am a new survival enthusiast and new to the blog. with all the crazy stuff happening in the world i want to start a bug out bag and need some ideas of what i could build. i live in the portland metro area so anything that helps with that geographical area. thanks guys.


The FEMA website FEMA | Federal Emergency Management Agency has a great "starter" list, and they call it an ICE bag: *In Case of Emergency*


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*+1*



SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> The FEMA website FEMA | Federal Emergency Management Agency has a great "starter" list, and they call it an ICE bag: *In Case of Emergency*


FEMA really does have some excellent info & prepping courses available for free. One might just get the idea that they really are an Emergency Management Agency set up by Congress....oh wait, that's what they are. They do a POOR job of putting their message out though. There's still entirely too many people living in the U.S. who mistakenly believe that "the government" can be expected to "help" them during or after an emergency right away. That is simply not true.

The first thing individual citizens learn from their book, "Are You Ready?" is that U.S. citizens make up the BASE of the emergency management pyramid, and that neighborhoods and communities are the next level followed by the Red Cross, Salvation Army, churches and other non governmental organizations before the local government agencies responsibilities begin followed by the state and finally by FEMA.


----------



## rico567 (Nov 2, 2008)

On some other forum - I forget where - I read that there is no one "BoB." This site considered four possible sizes, and each might differ somewhat in what is packed.

The first and largest is something that isn't really a "Bob," rather a "BoC," a container that can be carried, but not packed. Like the common plastic totes that can be kept in a vehicle, or just inside a door so that it can be thrown into a vehicle on a moment's notice.

The second would conform to the size of a large pack on frame as described earlier in this thread.

The third would be a small pack sans frame, in the range of kids' school backpacks.

The fourth is small enough to be carried at all times, or something like that, ranging in size from a fanny pack that can be belted on, all the way down to the micro-size "Altoid tin" version for just the smallest and most essential items.

As for what goes in......as some in this thread have already intimated, that's going to vary somewhat from person to person. The resources already detailed, such as stickies in this forum, all the way to online government resources like FEMA (and, I believe, even NASA) are your friend.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Probably been covered.

*How to plan your bug out kit.*

1 where are you bugging out from?do you need water, warm clothing,food, ammo, extra fuel etc?

2 Where are you bugging out to?what conditions are on the trip,plan for them!

3 What is between point A and point B?climbing a mountain or crossing a few roads, any places to rest, hunt, re supply?

4 How long will it take you to get there?plan accordingly.three days grub won't do 15 without replenishing.

5 What resources are between point A and B?food, ammo, water,relatives and friends..

6 Any special needs? bring any prescriptions and eye glasses,got kids?wife?with medical issues?pack what you'll need!

7 Will you have to fight, hunt, or both?Pick weapons that can do both!you know where you live,chose wisely.

8 Anyone along for the trip?pack extra if you pick up someone or think you will.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea I've taken all those into consideration. Now its time to go out and shop! lol. I was also thinking what are some good bug out locations? Like i know some people have houses in remote locations but i don't. So im thinking somewhere in the north west by a lake of some sort. Weather not to harsh. Lake is an abundant amount of drinking water, fish, bathing, etc.


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone own and use a Swedish Trangia alcohol stove? I have one but haven't tried it out. Thought was it would be a light'ish weight mess/cook kit for my BOB.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I use an alcohol stove, and it is handy, but you need to test your stove to understand how it's different from other stoves. For instance, they don't like cold weather etc. depending on your weather. Also have a back-up cooking plan, because liquid fuel sure does like to spill/leak.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> so i am a new survival enthusiast and new to the blog. with all the crazy stuff happening in the world i want to start a bug out bag and need some ideas of what i could build. i live in the portland metro area so anything that helps with that geographical area. thanks guys.


It really depends on your personal situation/needs, and also on what you plan to do/where you go if there's an emergency. No two bug out bags are identical. For example, will you be bugging out with small children, or does anyone in your party have any special needs such as a diabetic, these are the type of questions that you have to ask yourself before you start assembling your BoB.

There are, however, certain items that every BoB should have. Some of the things that I have in my bag are: fixed blade hunting knife, short folding knife, a length of sturdy rope, duct tape, water purification tablets (I have Katadyne brand), freeze dried food enough for at least 3 days (mountain house brand), emergency radio/flashlight with hand crank & solar panel, extra flashlights with spare batteries, ways to start a fire (I have 5 cigarette lighters plus two Ferrell rods). Since I have 3 young kids I also have a small selection of travel games and coloring books to keep them entertained. Other not so obvious items that you might want to consider depending on your needs are things such as baby wipes, tampons/pads, cigarettes, insect repellant spray, sunblock, mosquito netting, etc. Always keep in mind your Space and Weight constraints when putting together your bag. I live in Trinidad in the Caribbean, where it is very hard to own a firearm, but if you have access to one in Portland I would definitely recommend you include one in you BoB, as societal breakdown will be a likely side effect of most disaster scenarios (make sure you train with it first, though). Good luck in putting your bag together.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Magus said:


> Probably been covered.
> 
> How to plan your bug out kit.
> 
> ...


Right on all counts, Magus.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea im single and no kids so my bag should be pretty basic supplies. Anyone here know anything about gun laws and military bases? i don't wanna pack one in the bag and then get a random search when driving into my new command and get f***ed. I was gonna call tomorrow but just wondering if anyone has experience with that.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> Yea im single and no kids so my bag should be pretty basic supplies. Anyone here know anything about gun laws and military bases? i don't wanna pack one in the bag and then get a random search when driving into my new command and get f***ed. I was gonna call tomorrow but just wondering if anyone has experience with that.


You can not take a weapon onto a military installation. You must arrange to have it stored at their armory in advance. So for BOB purposes it is pointless. My suggestion if you aren't living on base is to just keep your BOB weapon at home and make sure it's accessible for G.O.O.D times.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

This seems to be the place I should ask my bug out bag question as well. I currently have a large ruck sack for myself with appropriate gear. However for my wife and kids I am trying to think what size bags they should have. I found an old style small ruck for them but I'm not sure if the dimensions are good. The bags are 18"x17.5" with two pockets on the outside. 
Input would be great. These are el cheapo' bags to hold over until I can get them the really good ones I want. (which is the 3 day operator bags like we use in my unit) Then again for bug out bags I may be thinking to small for them. Wife is 5'2" daughter (12yrs) is 4'11" and son (19yrs) is 5'6".


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

A bag that you've got is better than a dozen you don't have, or want to get. Use what you have for the time being, then get your family members a better bag one at a time. Your son should be able to carry as much if not more weight than you barring any physical problems, while your wife and daughter can't.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya i would be living on base and it sucks because my place of residence is a good 800 miles away. And storing my gun in the armory would be ok except i hear the gunners mates like to f with your guns. So i guess if real shit did happen its a drive for me to get them:/ ill stick to my knives in the mean time.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> Ya i would be living on base and it sucks because my place of residence is a good 800 miles away. And storing my gun in the armory would be ok except i hear the gunners mates like to f with your guns. So i guess if real shit did happen its a drive for me to get them:/ ill stick to my knives in the mean time.


If you don't (or won't) have access to guns, some other options for projectile weapons for when SHTF are keeping a few throwing knives as well as your standard blades, a good slingshot with steel ball bearings for ammo, or a standard speargun, with 2 or 3 extra spears.

Remember, even though you have a knife or knives, ideally you don't want an attacker getting close enough that you will be forced to use it to defend yourself in hand to hand combat. Throwing knives are surprisingly easy to get the hang of, there's a technique online called the Thorn throwing technique that is very effective and easy to learn, and will give you a good chance of repelling an attacker from a distance.

Steel ball bearings fired from a slingshot will probably not take down an attacker, but may slow him down long enough for you to get away, especially if you aim for the head.

I don't have access to crossbows in my country, unfortunately, but they are another good option if they are legal where you live.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> Ya i would be living on base and it sucks because my place of residence is a good 800 miles away. And storing my gun in the armory would be ok except i hear the gunners mates like to f with your guns. So i guess if real shit did happen its a drive for me to get them:/ ill stick to my knives in the mean time.


Yes, yes they do... I know because before I joined the Army I was a Gunner Mate Gun's Small Arms. I was stationed at Little Creek Amphib Base in Virginia Beach/Norfolk VA.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Davo45 said:


> A bag that you've got is better than a dozen you don't have, or want to get. Use what you have for the time being, then get your family members a better bag one at a time. Your son should be able to carry as much if not more weight than you barring any physical problems, while your wife and daughter can't.


Great answer and it really made me feel a lot more confident in my descions
for getting these bags to be ready NOW and not almost ready later.


----------

